
Ask HN: Would the creator of Strong AI be the most powerful person in the world? - AlexDragusin
Would the person who figures it out and creates a Strong AI, be considered the most powerful person on the planet?
What do you think the responsibilities of this person would be in this situation?
What would <i>you</i> do if you found yourself in this person&#x27;s position?
======
Someone
Why? There are plenty of people on the world who can harness the intelligence
of thousands of BI systems (BI=biologically intelligent). Even if the AI is
more energy efficient, I don’t think it would automatically make a difference.

Or are you thinking of something beyond “Strong AI”, where the AI is so much
smarter than humans that it is smarter than the collective intelligence of
thousands?

(As far as I know, no definition of “Strong AI” makes that AI by necessity
smarter or faster-thinking than human AI. See for example
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_general_intelligenc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_general_intelligence#Relationship_to_%22strong_AI%22),
[https://www.investopedia.com/terms/s/strong-
ai.asp](https://www.investopedia.com/terms/s/strong-ai.asp),
[https://www.techopedia.com/definition/31622/strong-
artificia...](https://www.techopedia.com/definition/31622/strong-artificial-
intelligence-strong-ai))

~~~
AlexDragusin
Of course, I am referring to Strong AI in the sense of True AI, that goes in
the direction of your description, "AI is so much smarter than humans that it
is smarter than the collective intelligence of thousands".

------
arkano
There's at least one book that explores this. Life 3.0: Being Human in the Age
of Artificial Intelligence [https://g.co/kgs/xr1eHw](https://g.co/kgs/xr1eHw)

------
new_guy
Have you watched the show Person of Interest? It explores the issue a little.

~~~
AlexDragusin
Yes, touches somewhat in concept rather than detail, as far as I remember,
been a while so I might have missed some things.

------
stevenalowe
Maybe, might also be the first casualty

~~~
AlexDragusin
Indeed, that's where the irony lies in, as control over it would likely be
impossible, one could hope it develops in some sort of benevolent way but
given the "survival" aspect there would be no incentive to do so.

I will be publishing an article at some point showing how such AI would be
able to communicate in plain sight without us to be able to either detect nor
prevent the said communication. (All this without encryption, without
steganography)

